# POAS addicts welcome!! Talk about anything to do with POAS! :)



## Bushmumma

Hi you, yes YOU! You POAS? Oh, you do (shock)..... Me too, all the time. I even get sad when flushing my pee :( wondering as it's twirls outta sight if my line just went down the loo with it!! :haha: 
My son calls me a poasomatic!!! It's fabulous :)! I have heard of ladies that save their pee, hold their, smell their pee... What, how, when and why do you have a POAS addiction? 
Tell me I wanna know, I find it very interesting to think that I'm not alone in the world where you walk into the chemist and buy bulk HPT's and have the lady behind the counter look at you like your going home to have a party with a bunch of ladies to POAS :).. Or you seriously just have a problem, the lady that came in before you only bought 1 test! 
Hmmm... She has a problem I think :rofl: 
So POAS addicts spill! :haha:


----------



## Soanxious

Hi my name is Tanya and I am a POAS addict. I currently spend my time traveling from superstore to superstore and going to self serve to pay for my tests, and that is just the expensive shop bought... Amazon is also my supplier, it gives me some fantastic OPK's around 50 for £6 I get them every other month.. and last week I purchased 50 hpt's on Ebay for £5 so now I have added another supplier. I find that the discreet nature of my postman delivering a blank parcel helps with my addiction and for this reason I think it is out of control.

Im currently not supposed to be ttc this cycle but this morning I have already POAS and done OPK test, im just making sure I am still ov and having a normal cycle. Normally on a ttc I will POAS twice a day morning and night with opk then after I have ov I try to hold out for as many days as possible before using ic's hpt.. the worst is when I start at 6dpo morning and night.. but last cycle I managed to hold out till cd10 or cd11 so think I am fighting the battle and beginning to win.

There are no groups out there where we all sit in a circle and talk about POAS because they have found that most of the women would be in the toilet instead of sitting in the circle or too busy moving the test around in the light and taking photo's of dry wee on a stick..

I would love to get over my POAS addiction as it is costing a fortune... but as soon as certain days of the month arrive.. the urge to pee is too strong...


----------



## BunnyN

I bought 50 pregnancy tests and 100 OPKs plus 4 FRERs a couple of months back and have used most of them. I now feel justifies though because I got my BFP 9 DPO and I'm now 6 weeks pregnant. I'm still using the IC's every few days to watch the lines get darker and OPKs just out of curiosity.


----------



## Soanxious

LOL Bunny... when I got pregnant I could not stop POAS either.. unfortunatly mine got lighter after a while. But lots of women still test often :D its the addiction side of it. ;) congratulations!


----------



## Bushmumma

Hi Tanya..... Thank you for sharing your POAS addiction with me :). I'm sure everyday is hard when your waiting but each day waited is one test saved! Well done and fight that urge to POAS!! (Everyone claps hands then looks bank at tests looking for that elusive line). 


Hi bunny... Welcome. I'm happy you have noticed you no longer NEED to POAS although as a true addict you will give any excuse to run to the loo and POAS, waiting to see the line then running to the others you have lined up from three days previous and begin to compare.. What ever your reason stay strong try to fight the need to POAS... Or at least cut back on the opks as there is no more ovulation happening for the next 34 weeks! Thank you bunny ( clapping hands as everyone is smiles an impatient smile for you to sit down as they need to go to the loo) :haha: 

Congrats on your BFP too :hugs:


----------



## BunnyN

Bushmumma said:


> Hi bunny... Welcome. I'm happy you have noticed you no longer NEED to POAS although as a true addict you will give any excuse to run to the loo and POAS, waiting to see the line then running to the others you have lined up from three days previous and begin to compare.. What ever your reason stay strong try to fight the need to POAS... Or at least cut back on the opks as there is no more ovulation happening for the next 34 weeks! Thank you bunny ( clapping hands as everyone is smiles an impatient smile for you to sit down as they need to go to the loo) :haha:
> 
> Congrats on your BFP too :hugs:

Thanks. I'm thrilled. They say you can use OPKs to test for pregnancy too so I was just curious. I'm now curbing my POAS addiction in a different direction as I just got my test strips in the post that test for protein etc in the urine. They are a bit more useful during pregnancy :).


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks BM.. thanks everyone for the round of applause im glad you took the time out from photographing your tests and posting them online...


Bunny.. thats so good.. the Protein dip tests... wow im hoping I graduate to that level.. runs off to get prices....


----------



## Bushmumma

Me too, right up my alley! That's it bunny this is for helping addicted ladies not to encourage more POAS excuses... No round of applause :rofl:
I'm really going to get some :) what a fanatic way to keep a POAS addiction rolling on through out a pregnancy! :haha: bloody beauty!! 

Ahhh see, see what I mean? So easily lead to any ANY reason to POAS! :haha:


----------



## Soanxious

I was watching a dog pee up against a tree the other day....









I thought what is the point in that? What results does that give? Maybe its a doggy kinda test.


----------



## Bushmumma

Yes it could be.... Doggy POAT!! :haha:


----------



## BunnyN

:dog::test::rofl:


----------



## Soanxious

:rofl:


----------



## RaspberryK

Pmsl... Oh Whoops what a waste that should have been poas. 
I'm currently out of stock except for one ic and one frer.
Ic will be pee'd on fmu tomorrow of course. 
Xx


----------



## Soanxious

Enjoy your pee... and FX its showing 2 lines :D


----------



## Bushmumma

Hello raspberry.... Welcome to POAS addicts, I understand that you have a problem as you class yourself outta stock, than openly tell us you have a couple of tests left. :haha: This is cause for grave concern as a non POAS addict would think that that was probably more than a necessary amount to have at anyone time... (WRONG) :rofl:

I myself fully agree you are running low and need to re stock immediately!! 
Please refrain from pysl as this May result in pure waste of perfectly fine urine to be used to POAS as you have mentioned :rofl: :haha:

Tanya you need to stop encouraging new members to POAS!! It's not healthy :haha: 
But you are correct in wishing raspberry two lines :).. Again encouragement :nope:

Ok we need to encourage a healthy way to lessen our addiction.....
I haven't a clue at all, any feedback will be taken on board and probably thrown out! :rofl: POAS is Fine and we have a problem... Trying to help myself and getting nowhere fast.... Except the loo! :haha: holding my test like the Olympic flame :haha:


----------



## Tui

I got a bunch of opks through the post that I had ordered a month ago and forgotten about. So before I send them to you BM I thought I had better test one to see if it worked. Didn't want to send you duds! Well the test line came up immediately and stole the dye from the control :haha: guess they do work as hpts!

Oh and when I had my appointment with my midwife a while back, she said "right, I need you to poas for me, do you mind?" So hard not to burst out laughing, I just trotted off to the loo with a huge smile. I had to ask for a cup though, like a true addict!


----------



## Bushmumma

Tui welcome.... I will be in need of serious help once the tests arrive!! :haha:
I'm so glad you aren't sending any duds, we couldn't have that! :rofl:

A little funny when asked by anyone in the medical profession to POAS or PIAC.. Silently your thinking to yourself.... Please please that test didn't work pass me another.. Meanwhile they are stacked in your handbag and you mosey on home laughing your head off as you didn't have to pay for them! :haha:

Are you still POAS now?? Apart from testing tests?? Honesty is very important here remember!? :rofl:


----------



## Tui

I did pee on a IC a week ago, just to see if there was any progression, but they never look any different those ones. Still have FRER left but I'm hoarding it, for what is anyones guess?

I miss POAS but trying to occupy myself by counting down to my first scan. Oh and now looking for a job AGAIN.


----------



## RaspberryK

So I caved and poas last night anyway... 
https://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab35/katienwillbump/20140527_231410_zps37ae24b0.jpg
Then the frer today...
https://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab35/katienwillbump/Mobile%20Uploads/20140528_081507_zps4c3b3168.jpg

Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Oh and I'm going to re stock to poas for a while longer xxx


----------



## Bushmumma

Raspberry, raspberry you are in need of great help! I shall come and remove your tests once re stocked and only leave you with 4 that will be one a week!! 
Of course I will put to use the confiscated tests for my own addiction :rofl:
Nice line coming along there though Ras!! 

Tui what ever it takes to keep your mind from the caving into the urge to POAS! Counting down to scan is a fantastic way, soon POAS will be a favourite past time of yours....( at least until the next journey of TTC anyway) and only in your dreams will you be POAS! :haha: you will be the strong one in this group as to encourage less POAS! 
Chant: you can resist, you can resist!
Don't do it, don't do it...ppsssst.
No POAS, no POAS!!! No POAS!!!! :rofl: : haha: :) pmsl (ahhh, what a waste of pee) :haha:


----------



## RaspberryK

You should see the last poas from the mmc pregnancy, I think I have a small selection in my photo bucket. 
I don't know why I'll bother as I know progression on tests doesn't always mean anything. 

I Have a problem! 
Xx


----------



## Bushmumma

Yes lol you do and that's ok this IS why your here after all! :haha:


----------



## RaspberryK

Where are you in your cycle? Xx


----------



## Bushmumma

the witch is visiting I'm cd2... Looking forward to O and then my TWW :)... Oh being on my POAS addiction in full swing!! Lol


----------



## RaspberryK

I poas during last af ... Did you resist? Xx


----------



## Bushmumma

I'm proud to say I did!


----------



## RaspberryK

Well done I applaud you xx


----------



## Soanxious

I couldn't resist.. I just wanted to make sure I OV every cycle.. im not supposed to be ttc this cycle but kinda not working..
 



Attached Files:







ov1.jpg
File size: 8.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Blondish_keg

I am a POAS addict. Just this month got my first batch of IC and loving them! 
Last month BROKE my bank on first responses etc.. I know I have a problem and now DH now has joined in the POAS obsession, going back for a second look each time and asking, do you think its sticky? Is it a sticky bean yet? :haha:


----------



## Soanxious

See so POAS is highly contagious.. even between sexes...


----------



## Bushmumma

Blondish that's fantastic, wait til he asked if he can try one! :rofl: 
DH knows of my addiction and said it must be good give me a go! 
Well, you could imagine my thoughts.... First if course was to run and hide my precious pee sticks, second was hey go buy your own! Third was realisation he was shit stirring me :haha: I was in true protective mode over my tests :rofl: 

Ras... Applause noted, standing to say thank you.... It has/is hard but I know in my heart whilst af is visiting I have no need to POAS... Logic says... 
On the other hand, I have the devil saying just do it and see what happens, do it go on do it!! I fight it and have now gone two days without POAS!! The will power is fading though I'm sure I can do this. 
BRING ON opk's!! I need a high :haha:


----------



## Soanxious

girls I just done 2nd ov test as I had a normal pos this AM and wanted to see if it was deffo a pos and not my vitamins in wee making it dark and look at this!! never before have I had a pos go so dark on the test line that the other line almost fades out... see how can I let that go? to me that is saying STRONG EGG!!!
 



Attached Files:







darkestovtestever!.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Bushmumma

I am in total agreeance my darlin total!! That's a bloody good line near stole the dye from control line!! Go for it :)


----------



## Soanxious

crikey look at the test line on invert!!!
 



Attached Files:







darketsov.png
File size: 225.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## RaspberryK

Yay for positive opk!!! 
I get dh to poas to check for evaps.
Xx


----------



## Soanxious

[email protected] getting DH to poas.. bless him :rofl:


----------



## Bushmumma

Ras that's priceless :haha: go you DH of Ras!! 

That's pretty epic my darlin SO... Well I'm gunna be excited to know if this mighty little egg gets caught and the outcome of that!!!


----------



## Soanxious

Ok I have gone one better...

I am not only poas and peeing on everything I am now LICKING things


Ok rude girls!!

I meant My saliva Microscope.. look at my FERNiNG yay!!!!
 



Attached Files:







ferningmay1.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 2









ferningmay2.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Bushmumma

Yeah yeah, I know the saliva thing but in your mind your thinking of the other LICKING lol :haha: I say to heck with wasting this one... Shows strength already and it's only an egg!!! This is Mighty Mouse!! :)


----------



## Soanxious

I could give birth to King Kong!!

Im gonna go for this one.. and if not successful well I tried x


----------



## bubblebubble1

:wave: I'm tasha and I'm a poas addict. 

My addiction has been going for a fair few years now, I enjoy the thrill of seeing them all lined up in my secret stash place. I can generally go through about 50 ic's each cycle....:blush:

I've also moved on my addiction and have begun purchasing high quantities of frer's which hubs is furious about.... :winkwink:

I'm currently 14 dpo, I've got a bfp, carried out 4 frers in the last four days, and poas 6 times already today :dohh::blush:

Tescos was put of stock of frers yesterday and I only have two left so I'm in full research mode tracking down my next fix :haha:

:hugs: to you all fellow addicts! 

x


----------



## Soanxious

Welcome Bubble.. we here all share the same hobby... to pee on things and take photos... you are safe here with all your poas stories... we have OCD poas members and closet POAS members... we even have MALE poas partners of members!! it all goes on in here


----------



## RaspberryK

Yay for positive opk!!! 
I get dh to poas to check for evaps.
Xx


----------



## Bushmumma

Hello bubble.... Yes Soanxious is one of most troubled addicts BEFORE you joined!! :haha: we here are not ashamed of our POAS addiction, rather we laugh about it and spill all... Everyone say hi to bubble! (Hi bubble) :rofl: 
Now everyone is busy tweaking, squinting, finding better lighting and taking pictures so it's back to you... :rofl:

Soanxious has provided us tonight with the perfect specimens of opks and ferning (thank you Soanxious) i hope you enjoy being here with us bubble :hugs:


----------



## Bushmumma

Bloody re-read and crack myself the eff up!! Really could pmsl :rofl:


----------



## Soanxious

I just took a photo of my dark pos opk test dry..im still amazed at how dark it went!!:thumbup:

Im just leaving to demand my folic acid as dr not rang back.. so going to surgery... then tesco.. to grab some nice food to cook my OH something nice so I can seduce him later :haha:
 



Attached Files:







darkposdry.jpg
File size: 8.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Bushmumma

Ok I'll talk to you in the morning probably before you get to your romance :).. Much luck with it all if I'm late ;) night night sweethearts <3


----------



## RaspberryK

Ah bubble a bfp! Yay ... I'll be seeing you around the trimester boards then. 
My tesco don't stock frer :cry: 
Xx


----------



## Soanxious

what about Asda?Superdrug?Sainsburys?Boots?

I got my folic acid 5mg :D


----------



## RaspberryK

There is no asda etc near me, I have to go into town to get them which is a pain. .. xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Panic stations I had to settle with tesco digital, no idea what the sensitivity is, can't get a decent Google answer. .. 
Really don't want to see bfnotpregnant in the morning xx


----------



## Tui

Morning all. Have to share my very odd dream last night as I think it's all your fault. 

I was in the middle of a park where it looked like a fête was going on around me, stalls and games and such. I was told to strip naked and pee in a very large container, about the size of a water butt, but clear. It was a competition to see who could produce the most urine. I think I won with a depth of 35cm. That's a very big wee! Then they let the wee go, gushing onto the grass. I remember feeling really upset that they just wasted it. Then I woke up. Really bizarre.


----------



## RaspberryK

Oh goodness that's distressing :rofl: 
Xx


----------



## Soanxious

Raspberry they tend to be 50mul so be prepared that it wont be as good as a frer.. I wouldnt use it if you have not passed af date.

Tui :rofl: so much im crying and my cheeks are hurting and I nearly wet myself more than I have felt all day and OH is :rofl: with me as I have read that out and then the whole page hahahaha We will happily take the blame for the Weeing into a water butt and 35cm? wow thats some fluid intake :haha:


----------



## RaspberryK

Tesco digital failed on me, error! Had to go and get refunded and restock... 

https://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab35/katienwillbump/Mobile%20Uploads/20140529_094713_zpsdd95a0a6.jpg

Xx


----------



## Bushmumma

:rofl: that's a great dream, how you didn't pee the bed is beyond me??! That's a good size bladder you got there :haha: I think yes the blame lays here with us :)...

Ras nice going on the restock of tests :).. Waiting for that BFP picture on here so I can celebrate with you :thumbup:


----------



## Ladybirdgb

OMG ras I thought I was bad buying every pregnancy test that I see even £1 shop ones lol I thin I have a stock of about 9 and ov kits mmmmm 22 lol 

The wee dream is a classic lol I to am very surprised you didn't wet the bed did you need really go when you woke up lol

I am getting really frustrated waiting for ov I will be super gutted if it happens while dh is away next week but hes only away for 3 days so if I jump on him before he goes and when he gets back we should not miss anything lol. I am so shocked and lolling at myself for even planning it all like this


----------



## Bushmumma

Lady, planning is key we as women gotta have all basis covered! Fully understood from my view! :rofl: look out DH your gunna get had!! :haha:


----------



## Ladybirdgb

hey I will be sending him away with a smile on his face lol:winkwink:


----------



## RaspberryK

https://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab35/katienwillbump/Mobile%20Uploads/20140529_101954_zps414829e1.jpg

This 12.5miu from Wilkinson had to be taken out of the case because the line wasn't in the window! 
https://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab35/katienwillbump/20140529_103912_zps957ed81b.jpg
Xx


----------



## Bushmumma

Oh yes you will.... Oh happy days... Pooh haappppy daaayys.. :rofl: 
Love that we plan our sex and I'm sure DH's love it even more ( that fact that they get :sex: all the time!) 

DH made a deal with me saying he'll give me himself when ever I need him as long as I promise that we make love at least twice a week once pregnant :haha: 
Deal... I said anymore :sex: permitted???
His jaw dropped and was like oh SHIT YEAH!! :rofl:


----------



## Bushmumma

Ras pretty nice lines there :) my darlin!! Whoop whoop :)


----------



## RaspberryK

"Progression" today smu on left, right is yesterday fmu.
https://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab35/katienwillbump/Mobile%20Uploads/20140529_110503_zps75efdb6c.jpg
Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Geez how do they get so dusty etc in so little time! !!! 
Xx


----------



## Bushmumma

Ahhhhhh!!!! Bloody lovely my little POAS addict! Super awesome!


----------



## RaspberryK

Those "spare" tests are driving me insane, must wait, must wait! 
Xx


----------



## Bushmumma

I really don't know what goes on with that :haha:


----------



## Bushmumma

Gotta WAIT!! Touch them and ima smack you!! :rofl:


----------



## RaspberryK

Well I have a very cheap one, brand which I have never pee'd on before might try as it would only be 3rd wee of the day and not had much to drink yet. 
Purely for scientific and research purposes. 
Xx


----------



## Bushmumma

Oh I told you you had some pretty epic (reasonable) excuses!! :rofl: 
Do it, for research and to help fellow POAS addicts :haha: 
In this case must find brand name or research reason null and void :rofl:


----------



## Ladybirdgb

I think just for research purposes she should do it lol love it loving the tests so far.


----------



## BunnyN

Oooh, I missed this I see BFPs!!!!! How many dpo are you?


----------



## RaspberryK

Wonderful 99p for 2 tests from homebargains.
Accu News pregnancy test, no promises of anything or early detection, no hcg sensitivity rating. 
https://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab35/katienwillbump/Mobile%20Uploads/20140529_122518_zps34366dd3.jpg


----------



## RaspberryK

10-12 dpo? Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

That's 3rd urine of the day xx


----------



## Bushmumma

Ok ok great fantastic info on the cheapie test! And beautiful line for tmu!! This is a sticky bean madam!!


----------



## RaspberryK

:happydance:


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Ras thank you for posting that I bought those tests yesterday lol so glad they work :happydance:


----------



## Bushmumma

Ah research paid off already, thank you to our POAS addict Ras!!!! Well done darlin!


----------



## RaspberryK

Ladybird- highly recommended! I dipped in cup rather than flow because the tip is in closed plastic arrangement. I will maybe do a flow one for comparison tomorrow. 
Glad my addiction has been useful! Xx


----------



## Bushmumma

Very :haha:


----------



## Ladybirdgb

:rofl: lol Bm you wait till I get going


----------



## RaspberryK

Don't think I'll ever buy ic again they're terrible in comparison even 10miu xx


----------



## Bushmumma

We should have shares in these companies, but 6 get 2 free :haha: 
Lady I can't wait for your pee sticks to be posted!! While you all POAS I'm patiently waiting for af to stop and move on to O and then I too can POAS !! Yay!!


----------



## RaspberryK

Nasty witch, stayed 9 days on total last time xx


----------



## Bushmumma

Hmm, I'm not wanting that :(. I'm thinking she should be gone by tomorrow or next day.... And then look opks!


----------



## Soanxious

Oh my!! Ras that is such a beautiful collection of BFP's!!! congratulations!! :D Lovely and dark for DPO too x


----------



## Blondish_keg

Soanxious said:


> what about Asda?Superdrug?Sainsburys?Boots?
> 
> I got my folic acid 5mg :D

YAYAY!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Soanxious

yup here they are.. so excited for a vitamin LOL..

only because its prescription only lol
 



Attached Files:







folicacid1.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## RaspberryK

Oh cool! I've just spent £15 on pregnacare lol xx


----------



## Soanxious

did you get the offer on in tesco? sainsburys, superdrug etc? buy 2 get 1 free


----------



## RaspberryK

No what I got wasn't on offer, I'll get it somewhere where it's on offer next time. 
Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

For scientific and research purposes...
Morrisons own early detection, 2 for £3.50 15miu , diluted evening pee ... 

https://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab35/katienwillbump/Mobile%20Uploads/20140529_201603_zps04819616.jpg

https://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab35/katienwillbump/Mobile%20Uploads/20140529_201958_zps6e6cb968.jpg

Xx


----------



## Soanxious

Beautiful!! :D

Yeah it may be on for a week or two.. :) look online on all sites u will see it.. I got mine in Tesco yesterday..


----------



## Bushmumma

Nice lines for ebony urine darlin! Loving the research you doing it's fantastic!! Keep up the good work :)


----------



## RaspberryK

Morning all, I'm at work today so I will have to post my photos later. 
Don't worry I'm still researching xx


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Ras I have to say im loving your research lol:happydance:

Ladies im feeling positive we are going to have results soooooon


----------



## Bushmumma

I'm sure we will :) how are you both this day? Af is over as of a few hours ago woohoo waiting on O!!


----------



## RaspberryK

Morning, I got pregnant 1-2 today on a cb digi :happydance: 

Research to follow xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Frer yesterday 2mu 11-13dpo and progression. 

https://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab35/katienwillbump/20140530_075504_zpsff09a985.jpg

https://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab35/katienwillbump/20140530_075525_zps8d6fc197.jpg


----------



## RaspberryK

This non progression freaked me out a bit (morrisons) 

https://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab35/katienwillbump/20140530_085422_zps84a2b992.jpg
https://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab35/katienwillbump/20140530_085534_zps99d50d49.jpg

So then I did the frer.
Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Oh and then the test I rave about accu news from home bargains similar time of day maybe slightly later, great progression. 

https://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab35/katienwillbump/20140530_165941_zps380318f7.jpg
https://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab35/katienwillbump/20140530_170010_zps64014e65.jpg
https://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab35/katienwillbump/20140530_170032_zps4630bf46.jpg


----------



## RaspberryK

Then this is all tests, bottom one is early response from Wilkinson 4.00 each 12.5miu it was not in the cwindow of the case so just the inserts pictured. 

https://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab35/katienwillbump/20140531_071442_zpsa079bc64.jpg


----------



## Soanxious

Different tests have different dyes.. dont try n do progression from one test to the next.. stick with one or you will do your head in... lol

The frer are showing beautiful darker lines xx


----------



## Bushmumma

Nice dark line on the frer there my little POAS addict! :haha: 
Sticky little munchkin this one is :) woo hoo


----------



## RaspberryK

I did a digital and I've not done one since, I got way too obsessed last time. 
I'm holding out till I think I'll get 3+ weeks xx


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Those are great tests positive little sticky bean x x x


----------



## RaspberryK

Any more addicts poas? Xx


----------



## Soanxious

Hiya.. have you done anymore tests??????? be nice to see them!! :D

Im 5dpo and normally I am a poas addict but this cycle I am being good and not testing until day after af due so next fri or sat 13/14 june.. cant handle heartache of seeing another chemical. x

These were my pos opk and saliva to show I ov 5 days ago though :D
 



Attached Files:







darkestovtestever!.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 2









ferningmay1.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## RaspberryK

That was a great opk! I stopped testing but then I didn't feel pregnant so I got more of my favourite tests and did pm one ... 

https://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab35/katienwillbump/Mobile%20Uploads/20140603_210409_zpsf165c3db.jpg
https://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab35/katienwillbump/Mobile%20Uploads/20140603_210358_zps708f5e08.jpg
Hoping it's extra dark tomorrow. 
Xx


----------



## Soanxious

WOW that is a total AMAZING line!!!!! love it!! awww so lovely!! so strong!! x

Congratulations again x


----------



## RaspberryK

It's 14-16dpo so I was expecting as dark as the control line tbh xx


----------



## Soanxious

but its 100 times darker than previous tests and thats the main thing.. you cant compare your tests to other peoples.. why? because they all implant on different days hun... so dont worry... xx


----------



## RaspberryK

My previous bfps have always been really dark though xx


----------



## Soanxious

aww will getting good vibes from this one hun x

PMA positive Mental Attitude.. you will get your bring home baby.. its your turn xx


----------



## RaspberryK

I am feeling fairly positive, trying to relax into it a bit. 
Xx


----------



## Soanxious

Good.. im getting good vibes from that test :) x


----------



## Bushmumma

Hello my darlin, fellow addicts :hi: 
Ras, lovin those lines there my sweet! Getting nice an dark!! Woo hoo!

So I'm ready to POAS first time OPK tester aboard!! 
Oh yeah! Bring on the POAS pictures over the next few days starting in a day or two :haha: 

So how are you going darlings?? 
I've missed you all very much!


----------



## RaspberryK

Other than exhausted but apparent insomnia as it's 2am... fine n dandy.

I love opk's xx


----------



## katestar53

Ladies, I have POAS..... I don't know why I do this to myself, especially after two back to back chemicals but what the helll! Here it is, I have a case of serious line eye me thinks! If you invert the image you can see a little better x

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=277940
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Bushmumma

Hey there miss Kate!! I'm sure I see something starting!! When you testing again?


----------



## katestar53

Ill test everyday now until the witch arrives & if she does'nt Ill treat myself to a FRER! x


----------



## RaspberryK

I see that kate! 

Ds was a nightmare last night and this morning so I got crap urine and my test was faint. Xx


----------



## Soanxious

Coo ee BM nice to see u back here :D long time no giggles.. cant wait to see your opk tests.. :D

Kate I think I see the beginning of a line :D

Ras.. afternoon wee is good too if you hold it


----------



## Bushmumma

Thank you So :) yes back to warm up for the unvailing of my first EVER OPK's, beginning fellow POAS members on Saturday evening! Be here, be ready and please oh please have your answering caps on :haha: 

Kate- Oooo daily updates on IC's, I've got my blanket and I'm ready to watch a line get darker!! :) 

Notice to Ras, please refrain from using weak urine, it's confusing and I really can't handle confusion!! :rofl: as an avid POAS member you would be aware of Soanxious' suggestion of 'holding pee' yes holding pee- place hands under whole in midstream and hold for two hours! :rofl: 
No no no no no.... It's impossible you can't do it, hands have to many cracks... Lol missed yas all xo


----------



## Soanxious

:rofl: BM you crack me up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How did you know thats who I hold my wee????????? :haha:


----------



## Bushmumma

Ooooooh...... I know this from INSTINCT! Yes, yes instinct.. It's a powerful thing and really guides you towards what you know is right. Now when you said holding pee, that's what I imagined...then you confirm it! Perfect :rofl: 












I bloody crack myself up, I don't know where this craziness erupts from! Ooooh, wait............................... Nope :nope: I don't :haha:


----------



## Soanxious

places metal foil on head like off the movies... so BM cant read my mind anymore.. she has already predicted the drop in my temp.. predicted how I hold my wee... and predicted I have snapchat :rofl:


----------



## RaspberryK

:haha: I don't have trouble retaining pee, but I drink a lot of water so often very diluted. 

From the top yesterday pm, middle today smu ish? , bottom today pm around same time as yesterday. 

https://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab35/katienwillbump/Mobile%20Uploads/20140604_215138_zps2fa95e63.jpg

Xx


----------



## Soanxious

Faberoonie progression!! :dance:


----------



## Bushmumma

Look at the progression!!!! You little ripper! 
How awesome Ras! :) yay!!


----------



## RaspberryK

Today's fmu wasn't great I will pop a photo on in a bit xx


----------



## Bushmumma

Ok sweetie look forward to seeing it xo


----------



## Soanxious

hope its better today... Ras x


----------



## RaspberryK

I just don't feel I'm getting any progression! 

The unmarked ones are yesterday am then pm .

https://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab35/katienwillbump/Mobile%20Uploads/20140605_194931_zps40962367.jpg

Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

This is today smu
...

https://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab35/katienwillbump/Mobile%20Uploads/20140606_112012_zps01b5c2fd.jpg

Xx


----------



## Ladybirdgb

loving them positive results ras

I am finally holding my hand up to being a hpt addict I am averaging 2 a day :haha: since Tuesday all negative but then again I am only 7dpo I just want to do it lol 

I LIKE PEEING ON A STICK 

there I said it :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## RaspberryK

I may have done 200 ic this year :blush: plus I have done loads of proper tests lol. 
Xx


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Omg ras love it I don't feel so bad now :hugs: lol defo wont tell the hub tho lol


----------



## BunnyN

Those lines look lovely and dark. I think pregression doesnt show as much when you get to about 5 weeks. In the early days even a small differnce shows up because you start of with lines that are super faint. When I got to about your stage I cut down to testing every week because there doesn't seem much differnce from day to day.


----------



## Bushmumma

Bunny darlin how are you?! Well I hope :) what's news??


----------



## RaspberryK

Good idea to cut down, still saving the clear blue and hopefully see a 3+ xx


----------



## Bushmumma

Ras I'm sure you will, those lines have been progressing so well!! And so when's the POAS cb??? I wanna date! I'm gunna put an alarm on me phone :)


----------



## BunnyN

Bushmumma said:


> Bunny darlin how are you?! Well I hope :) what's news??

I'm okay. Busy balancing a toddler and morning sickness but I still find time to test :). Actually on my last ic and trying to decide if I should get another lot. It seems a bit silly when I'm already pregnant but...


----------



## Bushmumma

Ahhh a true POAS addict right there ^^^^ :rofl:
You know, if it keeps you feeling more secure than go for it. Although like you say your are already pregnant, maybe a Doppler would be a good investment if you don't already own/hire one?? Just a thought as I am going to be doing that once I'm pregnant.


----------



## RaspberryK

I think I ov really late so my ticker may be 3 days ahead... so when it says 6+4 I'll do the cb. 

Definitely get a doppler xx


----------



## Bushmumma

Haha girls!! Glad ya owned up! Lol. 
Ras I think that those lines a are pretty darn good, now don't go worrying yourself for nothin I'm sure that's a sticky beam you got in there huni .....


----------



## Soanxious

Ras lines look amazing!!


----------



## RaspberryK

Maybe I'm expecting too much then, was hoping as dark as the control line xx


----------



## Soanxious

different brand tests have different dyes... thats all :) I know people with ics' that never go dark.. people with tesco tests hardly go dark.. people even complained online a lot too... dont worry.. and anyways its DARK!


----------



## RaspberryK

My ic with the previous pregnancy didn't get dark til 6 weeks! They were awful. I love tesco tests though but not as much as these. And not the tesco digital! Xx


----------



## Bushmumma

Yep they are still DARK Ras!


----------



## Soanxious

Here is my Negative Frer 12DPO SMU :(

For you POAS addicts..
 



Attached Files:







bfn mayfrer.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Bushmumma

Nice neg!! Thanks... 

I was just thinking that I might be able to POAS soon. I may have O'd on Sunday which would put me at 3dpo. So I could test early lol


----------



## Bushmumma

I just re read and looks like I'm being rude :nope: I'm not :) my thanks was real heart felt thanks as I hadn't seen a pic on here for a while lol I should post all my opks in here!!! Silly stupid me :dohh:


----------



## RaspberryK

I didn't think you were rude!

Post em xx


----------



## Soanxious

Oh your not rude


DONT WASTE A TEST YET!!! The eggy is still in the tubes at this day.. nowhere near implantation so nowhere near a BFP... lol min I would wait it 6/7 days.. and thats EARLY! x


----------



## BunnyN

I like to start testing when I know I'll get a negative that way I'm not getting all my hopes for a BFP on a specific day. Now that's poas addict reasoning for you :). I use super cheepie tests so I don't waist much money though. I actually couldn't believe it when I got a BFP at 9 dpo this time.


----------



## Bushmumma

Take pic soon k


----------



## Bushmumma

So going of a Sunday O I'd be 4dpo today


----------



## Soanxious

Well baby would only just be coming out of the tubes.. so wouldnt poas for another couple of days.. maybe 7dpo at earliest?...FX hun.... ps gorgeous puppy!!!


----------



## Bushmumma

Was listening to my DD 8 singing and thought, wow I'm really lucky to have three such amazing beautiful children.... Am I being greedy for wanting another? 

I feel as though when mentioned that your TTC number 3 and up that others that are working on number 1 think '' wow TTC #4...... Oh and three isn't enough!? 
You know what I mean or am I simply being silly?


----------



## Bushmumma

Wish we could snap our fingers that calls the stalk and our babies arrive!


----------



## Bushmumma

Oooo thank you she is just adorable! Playful and smart! She is near house trained already! Amazing :).. 

Yes ok so I'll take first test at 7dpo... Crossing everything because if I was to get a BFP this cycle I'd be a miracle! This cycle has been rough, work stress, school stress and to top it off we have been so buggered :sleep: we haven't BD'd anywhere near as much as we should have! :shrug: :( life gotta love it :nope: :haha:


----------



## Soanxious

When you meet a man and you fall in love you want to have a family... whether that be a womans 1st child... or like us in a new relationship where we have children from a previous relationship..the new baby would be with our men in our lives that are our new family and we want to make it special by having a mini us together... thats not selfish.. I feel to have a 1st child with someone is as precious as when you have a 1st child in the 1st place.. your making a new family.. or adding to whatever you already have..

Just because we have had children does not take that longing to have another child away.. Especially if you and your new partner have no children together..and even more so if he has no children.

So dont feel greedy... its natural.. x


----------



## Bushmumma

Thanks darlin, I knew that deep down guess I needed to hear it from someone like you xo :hugs: <3 that's what it is, we can't wait to have a baby to complete our family! Thanks again darlin xo


----------



## Soanxious

Im so hoping we all get BFP's and can post fat belly photos!!! :dance:


----------



## Bushmumma

Oh yes! I love being pregnant!! It is the most single amazing feeling EVER! Being on fat bellies!!!!!!!


----------



## Soanxious

We want Swellybellyitus !!!!


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Everywhere im going at the moment there are people with swellybellys I want one too sometimes its all I can do to just turn around and silently :cry: to myself its hard to believe its only been a month :nope:


----------



## Bushmumma

I know darlin it's hard :hugs: I'm finding myself getting very jealous of those sweelybellys!!! It's a horrid feeling. :(


----------



## Soanxious

I see them everywhere.. OH pulls me away from cooing over newborns too.. he even asked the staff to move us to a different part of a pub the other day to eat a meal because a newborn was sat next to us after we ordered our meal...


----------



## Ladybirdgb

It's do so hard it's been building in me all week I was scared to admit I am so jealous of women with a bump (hangs head) when I get mine I will also look for the sad face and give her a smile that says I understand x x x


----------



## Bushmumma

Lady.... That's a very nice thought! If only we were able to show our understanding better than with a smile :).


----------



## RaspberryK

Loads of huge bumps around me too including my best friend... and hopefully me in a few months. 
How's the poas going girls I'm away at the coast at the moment. 
Xx


----------



## Bushmumma

I'm 7dpo today Ras and I POAS this morning and it's white!! :haha: not that I expected much at this stage.... Oh and I think I may have had IB yesterday?? So hope tomorrow or Tuesday show something :)


----------



## RaspberryK

Fx xx


----------



## Bushmumma

POAS this morning nothing bfn still bleeding though it's just like a light period day three of this bleeding. So guess wait and see is the name of the game seen we call it TWW!!! :rofl:


----------



## Soanxious

Hope bleeding stops soon BM :)


----------



## Bushmumma

Me to So :)... Me too. 

How's everyone going? Seems awful hushed round here :)


----------



## Soanxious

I have been to the Dr's it was a nice appt.. wrote about it in my journal.. not repeating it through all pages boring people :rofl:

u ok?


----------



## RaspberryK

How's the bleeding bm? 
I just got back from our mini holiday completely exhausted xx


----------



## Bushmumma

Bleeding has lessened down to only a very light amount mostly only when wipe.. It's dark red like old blood. I still don't know the cause of it and have still tested each day but BFN's... Not sure what to make of it. Class first day as cd1 or wait and see if af comes on projected date? 

Not worrying too much only a little concered as to why I had a mid cycle relapse! 

How's everyone else?


----------



## Soanxious

What CD are you?


----------



## Soanxious

Pos OPK
Pos Saliva
EWCM
Temp dip

=

Ovulation!!!

+ 

BD :spermy:

hopefully = :baby:
 



Attached Files:







opk23june.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 0









23junesaliva.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## BunnyN

Thats a nice looking line :).


----------



## Ladybirdgb

I tested this morning on my clear blue digital and got this so suprised as I only had my period last week so glad me a dh Dtd Friday and last night going to take the nurses advise and Dtd every two days let the little swimmers build up
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Soanxious

yeah Bunny.. may just do another around noon for fun.... :rofl: see if I have the surge then or if the surge was early hours this morning..I managed to catch the surge last time and the line was massively darker than other line..it stripped it haha either way hopefully I got it covered :D


----------



## Soanxious

Nice one Ladybird.. 

I seem to get pregnant when we BD lots.. when I dont BD daily I dont get pregnant..

FX we are bump buddies :D


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Im going to have to test again this aft just to make sure its still there lol feels mad ov just after a period but then again I did have old blood for a while and it was my first period since the mc which knocked me for six a bit.


OOOOOHHHHHH FX IM EXCITED AGAIN :happydance::happydance:


----------



## RaspberryK

Ooo good luck ladies, I poa opk this morning it was soooooo unbelievably dark. 
Xx


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Good luck to you to ras poor hubby came home this aft and I know I said I would leave a day in between lol I just jumped on him he was really happy lol


----------

